

The United States of Entrepreneurs - anuraggoel
http://www.economist.com/specialreports/displaystory.cfm?story_id=13216037

======
kyochan
Things the US can do

\- kill Sarbanes-Oxley (and other burdensome regulations but this is #1
priority) \- introduce a Hong Kong style tax system

I have no familiarity with how to combat "patent trolls", but something should
be done there.

Its not enough to just be #1.

